# Dr just told me my cholesterol is 280!



## BF_Mommy (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello! My doctor just called and told me my cholesterol is 280 and wants me to take 2 fish oil tablets, 1 garlic pill and eat a bowl of oatmeal a day to lower it. What has been the experience of others who've been told they have such scary high cholesterol? This has me so scared I am going to have a stroke or heart attack and die! Guess I am pretty freaked out by it.


----------



## Fiercemama (May 30, 2003)

Elevated cholesterol levels are normal while bfing. Here are 2 links with further information:

http://parenting.ivillage.com/newbor...,,3wx3,00.html

Do you know who Dr. Hale is?
http://neonatal.ama.ttuhsc.edu/discu...es/53/497.html


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

did she give you the breakdown by HDL and LDL, the appropriate ranges for each and the ratio of the two? (HDL is the healthier type, while LDL is the less healthy type.) if not, call her up and ask.

~claudia


----------



## BF_Mommy (Feb 6, 2006)

Thank you for answering...I am now on a diet low in fat and cholesterol without cutting them out completely and low carbs...high protein, vegetables....tons of vegetables....walking or riding a bike...have lost a few pounds. Hopefully I can get it under control...called the doctor back to get the other numbers and they were bad too so have to watch my diet and lose some weight. I love this forum. It has helped me so much.


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Cholesterol is a very important building block of new cells - it's needed to build cell walls.

So during pregnancy and nursing, when you're making a *lot* of cell walls, it is naturally higher -- check that article in the first link above - it says up to 300 shouldn't be cause for alarm!

It sounds like the diet you're talking about is probably a good one anyway - it wouldn't hurt to eat well, no matter what. But don't freak out too much about it - and don't test again until after you've weaned (and aren't pregnant again). A non-nursing test will give you a much better idea of the state of your blood!


----------



## KatSG (Aug 11, 2003)

I didn't know this! My last chloresterol check was while I was nursing dd1, and my good was good by my bad was borderline. I'll wait until I wean again to get re-checked--heart disease runs in my family. If you haven't started yet, try flavored Cod Liver Oil. Amazing health benefits and I got dd1 started on it a few months ago and she loves it! We call it "lemon medicine."


----------



## luvmyfirefly (May 12, 2006)

My cholesterol was over 200 for the first and only time while I was nursing. My doc said it was normal for it to be higher while bf'ing and not to worry about it.

Since I've weaned it's back down to normal.

Worrying though that a doc wouldn't know that. Is he/she aware that you're nursing?


----------

